# Fantasies... who dares to tell the truth???



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

ok people are SUPPOSED to say oh it's JUST a fantasy i'd never DO it. i say bs.

if i stop thinking about my man and i'm imagining some hot little guitar player from ny it means my man doesn't do it for me and i want this other guy instead. to fuck me, slap my ass, pull my hair, cum on my tongue... i want to touch him, taste him, hear him. is it JUST a fantasy? or is it time to move on? do we say oh it's just a fantasy meaning i'm too scared to do it? i could never get the object of my desire. if you're wanking to porn and you could really be plowing some pornstar's ass n your woman would never know???? 

if there were NO repercussions, no diseases, no one would ever know, if your fantasies could be real would you do them? do you really WANT to but you're too chickenshit? too "omg i need to be a good boy/girl?" if you're licking my pussy and i'm pretending it's someone else it's pretty much over for you. 


this is anything goes. tell the truth.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ok people are SUPPOSED to say oh it's JUST a fantasy i'd never DO it. i say bs.
> 
> if i stop thinking about my man and i'm imagining some hot little guitar player from ny it means my man doesn't do it for me and i want this other guy instead. to fuck me, slap my ass, pull my hair, cum on my tongue... i want to touch him, taste him, hear him. is it JUST a fantasy? or is it time to move on? do we say oh it's just a fantasy meaning i'm too scared to do it? i could never get the object of my desire. if you're wanking to porn and you could really be plowing some pornstar's ass n your woman would never know????
> 
> ...


 
true some people are afraid to be alone. or used to being with that person
for so long they don't know anything else..

yea if he's licking your pussy and your thinking of some one else it over the fire is gone out..sorry


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> true some people are afraid to be alone. or used to being with that person
> for so long they don't know anything else..
> 
> yea if he's licking your pussy and your thinking of some one else it over the fire is gone out..sorry



to me there was nothing fucking hotter than think of him. when it was someone else i ended it. i don't think it's fair for a poor guy to be fucking you and you're wishing it were someone that turned you on instead. seems kinda like a slap in the face. like you're using someone cuz you don't have the ballz or confidence whatever to go after who or what you REALLY want. i don't see what's so hot about thinking of things or people you don't REALLY want. if i'm cumming moaning your name you best bet i wanna fuck you.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, first of all.... 
That was really hot! 

Second, I disagree... Having thoughts of other people during sexual situations doesn't mean anything.. it doesn't have to mean anything. 
Because sex is lust, not love. 
When you love someone, it's for a million other reasons besides how they get you off in bed. Sure I wanna have sex with other women sometimes but my wife is the mother of my children, that means too much to walk away from. So if I could have sex with other women (I admit nothing!) it would be just for sex and then they're outta here and back to my family I would go. It's meaningless, lustful sex. 

If fantasies could be real, would we do them? Most men (including me) yeah. Why the hell not? Especially if there is no repercussions. 
Women, I think less (but not all) would. Only because sex for most is secondary. Men just want sex. When a guy sees a woman for the first time, it's all about sex. When a woman sees a guy, it's all about, What does he do, is he smart, what are his values, blah, blah blah. Sex is in there too... but it's not first.. it's not second.. it's maaayyybe third.
Now if you'll excuse me.. I have to go LHJO.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> to me there was nothing fucking hotter than think of him. when it was someone else i ended it. i don't think it's fair for a poor guy to be fucking you and you're wishing it were someone that turned you on instead. seems kinda like a slap in the face. like you're using someone cuz you don't have the ballz or confidence whatever to go after who or what you REALLY want. i don't see what's so hot about thinking of things or people you don't REALLY want. if i'm cumming moaning your name you best bet i wanna fuck you.


 
i agree i'm always 100% up front about everything if i don't like something i say it and i expect people to say it also in relationships i say up front if i  get unhappy or you please tell me if we can fix it why waste time with each other we can always stay friends. ut sometimes it doesn't workout that way.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

damn littlewing just fuckin hottt....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

i want the same thing back too. i don't want some guy half interested in fucking me that's closing his eyes thinking of his trainer's bf... i want someone who has a real hunger for _me_ who's going to tear that shit up. rock hard and on fire. i KNOW what it's like to have to close your eyes and imagine something or someone hotter to get off. who the hell wants that? speak up. move on.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess what I want is what everyone here wants. I want Pitman to feel pretty. I know he can be harsh but I really believe he has a sensitive feminine side. My fantasy is to explore this with the help of LW. I think with all three of us together... we can heal.

:  )


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i want the same thing back too. i don't want some guy half interested in fucking me that's closing his eyes thinking of his trainer's bf... i want someone who has a real hunger for _me_ who's going to tear that shit up. rock hard and on fire. i KNOW what it's like to have to close your eyes and imagine something or someone hotter to get off. who the hell wants that? speak up. move on.


 wowww that's deep.. now i do feel like shit !!!! im sorry little wing.. will you forgive me pleeeeeeeze !!!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 18, 2010)

It has begun.  

:  )


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2010)

LW you seem to be sharing some pretty personal stuff here. I hate to say it but its time to move on.  seems to me you are getting very frustrated with where things are at currently and you're looking for a reason to jet. go fuck the guitar player.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> It has begun.
> 
> : )


 i JUST BULLSHIT AROUND WITH EVERYONE JUST FOR AMUSEMENT ..I MEAN NO HARM....  can't we niggas just all get along...  You guys are getting real deep on me !!! little wing im really sorry...awww fuck me.!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> wowww that's deep.. now i do feel like shit !!!! im sorry little wing.. will you forgive me pleeeeeeeze !!!




lol. i don't get it but it made me laugh anyway.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> LW you seem to be sharing some pretty personal stuff here. I hate to say it but its time to move on. seems to me you are getting very frustrated with where things are at currently and you're looking for a reason to jet. go fuck the guitar player.


 mmmmmmmmmmm. real deep... ..i might have to go to the clean thread just so they will fuckin hate on me...where's mr mtr? i want him to know i broke and crying....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> LW you seem to be sharing some pretty personal stuff here. I hate to say it but its time to move on.  seems to me you are getting very frustrated with where things are at currently and you're looking for a reason to jet. go fuck the guitar player.



i'm already gone. but really. don't you want to do the stuff you fantasize about? or am i just a weirdo? i think it cuz i want it.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol. i don't get it but it made me laugh anyway.


 It's just the way you said '' fucking me'' wowww that sounds very sensative and personal...luuuuuvv it !!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'm already gone. but really. don't you want to do the stuff you fantasize about? or am i just a weirdo? i think it cuz i want it.



well hell yea I want to go do the stuff I fantasize about. fact is I'm way too much of a pussy to pull that stuff off. (


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'm already gone. but really. don't you want to do the stuff you fantasize about? or am i just a weirdo? i think it cuz i want it.


 fantasize bout.. how do we get there ? ive seen girls ive said to myself i want to fuck her but never fantasized...im thinking now im a fuckin weirdo....


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> well hell yea I want to go do the stuff I fantasize about. fact is I'm way too much of a pussy to pull that stuff off. (


ha ha ha.. to scared means he's done did it !!!! fuck it  !!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> It's just the way you said '' fucking me'' wowww that sounds very sensative and personal...luuuuuvv it !!!!!



hey i'm sensitive... romantic sex is nice but it's like music, sometimes the hard stuff hits the spot. 




note to self. get laid. i actually made a typo n said the hard stud...


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> hey i'm sensitive... romantic sex is nice but it's like music, sometimes the hard stuff hits the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowww you are getting real deep and sensative.. note to yourself..'' i would go in the cabbinet and make sure you have midol and pads ... im thinking it's that time of the month..laid in 7 days...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> wowww you are getting real deep and sensative.. note to yourself..'' i would go in the cabbinet and make sure you have midol and pads ... im thinking it's that time of the month..laid in 7 days...



lol. no that was last week but you know your women, some of us get really horny right before. the typo was just adjacent letters not Freudian.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2010)

LW sounds like you just need a good deep dicking. I'm sure there are plenty of IM guys who would volunteer. truth is you would be fulfilling a lot of fantasies for a lucky IM dude.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol. no that was last week but you know your women, some of us get really horny right before. the typo was just adjacent letters not Freudian.


 shit most women i know are more hornier after , because during the period they think us guys getting our redwings is going to offend us...


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> LW sounds like you just need a good deep dicking. I'm sure there are plenty of IM guys who would volunteer. truth is you would be fulfilling a lot of fantasies for a lucky IM dude.


soooo true for once i am having a fantasy ...mmmm thankyou...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> LW sounds like you just need a good deep dicking. I'm sure there are plenty of IM guys who would volunteer. truth is you would be fulfilling a lot of fantasies for a lucky IM dude.




some poor guy will be scarred for life. giddy-up.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> some poor guy will be scarred for life. giddy-up.


 roids 1 is a southern boy..he says it's not giddy up no more it'a anyhoo... any fuckin hoo.....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## weldingman (Feb 18, 2010)

Little wing you just made my cock hard, you nasty girl.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 18, 2010)

fantasies are fantasies........ if nothing else act them out.

 For example, I dated this one chic a while back and we went to this local bar in which I though our waitress was kinda hot. My girl noticed, we joked around about it and later that night i got her to put on her work clothes( she was a bartender) and BAM! Fantasy forfilled. I screwed the waitress girl .


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> some poor guy will be scarred for life. giddy-up.



you say scarred for life, i say waking up in 2 weeks from a sex induced coma would be a great way to wake up well rested


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't have the _time _to act on every fantasy. Imagine acting on *every* impulse.

"Oh, yeah, wanna do her and her and her _and her and her and her!_"

 Not happening.

But I do agree with your overal philosophy, I believe. If you're with someone while your dreaming about someone else? There's at least a hint of a problem.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

exactly. why be with someone you lost your passion for? like hating your job but putting in 40 years anyway.







YouTube Video


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> exactly. why be with someone you lost your passion for? like hating your job but putting in 40 years anyway.



Well at least you could get a good retirement with the latter......


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Well at least you could get a good retirement with the latter......




well with both, but waiting for someone to die so you can get the payoff is colder than the thinking of someone else thing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Damnitt! I keep getting turned on reading LW's commentary, then I scroll down and see pitman's responses and it's an instant boner deflator! 

Yes, I will be the first to admit that I'd act out all of my sexual fantasies if I could.

That is, excluding the ones that would land me in the slammer. But, I won't say anymore on that.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> well with both, but waiting for someone to die so you can get the payoff is colder than the thinking of someone else thing.


Aha! that is true.   Ah well I guess its time for the guitar player then....










btw,..... I play guitar too


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll keep this short and sweet.

I want Roids and Geared J, In doggy style right next to each other while i take turns pluggin their ass, and Al the Pony, to be the Rag man cleaning up the mess mid session.

And maybe BFT to have a straw sucking up all the drippings.


I hope who ever reads this becomes a NOT BIG



GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

We need a sister thread for this thread.  A "Describe Your Fantasies" thread.

Cumming up!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

OMFG!!!  I wish I hadn't created the fantasy thread.  I friggin swear I didn't do it in response to sane's disturbing comments!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Mmmmmm mmmm


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like a long table with like 20 chicks on their backs, legs spread.

I start at the first one and AP her for a few minutes and make my way down the line until they're all APed.

Then I bust a huge nut on one of them and the rest of them take turns licking it off of her.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

So, this means you want to break up with me? 


Damn  it!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> cum on my tongue...


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

NEW AP STORY!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105473-sanesloot-presents-3.html


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2016)

......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2016)

Hehe


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2016)

This thread older than her Gonch...


----------



## Watson (Aug 21, 2016)

Dark Geared God said:


> This thread older than her Gonch...



littlewing taking her panties off is like when u step on an open baby powder........youll be choking on foul smelling dust for days.....


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2016)

....  DGG needs some different gifs ....       ...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2016)

charley said:


> ......


bumping this smut, shame on you


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> bumping this smut, shame on you



...    ...     ....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 22, 2016)

saneys gimmick


----------



## Watson (Aug 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> saneys gimmick



can be, he hasn't had 19 breakdowns where he sits in his own piss and shit blaming his mother for making him into a giant twat....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 24, 2016)

Watson said:


> can be, he hasn't had 19 breakdowns where he sits in his own piss and shit blaming his mother for making him into a giant twat....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 27, 2016)

Watson said:


> littlewing taking her panties off is like when u step on an open baby powder........youll be choking on foul smelling dust for days.....



picks on the upstanding female members, just goes to show........you really are a cunt


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

Bumping this smut again


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

Saney said:


> NEW AP STORY!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105473-sanesloot-presents-3.html



Where's this thread


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2017)

lol at people bumping this. I'm looking for a post I made it someone's thread about does size matter. Anyone seen that?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2017)

NVM. Found it. 

"me and my friend disagree on this one she thinks it's better if they're big...I think it's better if they're enormous.

seriously a fair size is fine it's all in how the guy himself turns you on."

"mine's the size of a tic-tac"

"omg go with a small guy a while. perfectly fine... then date your bigger ex again.... yes yes yes (sounding like that shampoo commercial) size matters."

lol


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 22, 2017)

1. Anal latina / Transgender latina OR transgender asian (I love darker skin tones, and the complexions of both are fuckin amazing). To this day I have only been with 1 white girl (it was a PAWG) and would never enjoy it as much as the previous categories I mentioned. I've also recently found a really nice TS latina that I enjoy a lot. I definitley wouldn't call it love but the sex is ridic plus she's a really nice person to be around.

2. 18/teenager latina OR petite white girl with a nice ass. Again here this would only be anal. *I've never achieved this fantasy however.*

3. I used to have thoughts about cuck'ing my last serious GF to a BBC but she would never go for it. I had plenty of black friends interested but being a really hot headed latina she would never hear any of it.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  DGG needs some different gifs ....       ...



I've seen that gif 100 times and it still makes me laugh. he always could find the best ones. That kid fucked himself up hard.


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I've seen that gif 100 times and it still makes me laugh. he always could find the best ones. That kid fucked himself up hard.





  ... DGG  stopped by about 6 months ago ..   then disappeared again..   that gif is a strange one for sure..


----------

